# [Solved] scanner SANE xsane file increment

## eccerr0r

While trying to get my "new" Xerox DocuMate 510 working in Linux I found that somehow after upgrades (multiple software versions as well as a scanner upgrade from a flatbed-only to ADF) that the increment counter stopped working.  I was wondering why, with the automatic document feeder, it would save to the same file over and over again, defeating the purpose of the ADF.

In ~/.sane/xsane/xsane.rc there's "filename-counter-step" ... For some reason it got reset to 0 and I couldn't find a setting in xsane configs to change this to something other than 0.  It should be 1.

Hope this prevents someone pulling their hairs out why the incrementer stopped working.  I suspect not many distributions would have this issue except Gentoo...

----------

